# Totom Go 730 wird nicht erkannt



## Nirvanafan (10. Juli 2010)

Hallo heute erkennt mein Pc komischerweise mein TomTom 730 Go nicht mehr

unter Geräte Manager steht unter den usb anschlüssen unknown device wenn ich darauf gehe steht unter geräte status
Dieses Gerät wurde angehalten, weil es Fehler gemeldet hat. (Code 43)
Habe win 7 64 bit

Was kan ich tun??

Gruß christian


----------



## Lesso (10. Juli 2010)

Also mich würde mal deine sonstige Hardware interessieren und ob du seit dem letzten Mal, als es funktioniert hat, irgendwas geändert hast?!
Weil ganz von alleine kommt das nicht.
Haste neue Treiber installiert? Ein Firmware-Update?


----------



## Nirvanafan (10. Juli 2010)

hi

habe nen amd phenom 2 965, 4 gb ddr3 speicher, gigabyte ga-ma790xt-ud4p mainboard, und ne geforce 8800gts 512 mb.
Und soweit ich weiß habe ich eigentlich nix geändert.

gruß
Christian


----------



## Nirvanafan (10. Juli 2010)

hi

ich hab mal den reset knopf gedrückt jetzt gehts wieder komisch oder??


----------



## Lesso (10. Juli 2010)

Welcher Reset Knopf (aus reiner Interesse)?
Am Navi?


----------



## Nirvanafan (10. Juli 2010)

ja genau am navi,und promt ging es wieder


----------



## Lesso (10. Juli 2010)

Hmm, merkwürdig.
Naja, da weiste zumindestens das der Fehler nicht vom PC ausging, sondern vom Navi.
Firmware-Update oder so, kannste ja mal probieren, falls das wieder passiert.


----------



## Nirvanafan (10. Juli 2010)

vom navi jetzt?? weiß garnet wie und wo das geht,oder geht das bei tom tom home 2 nicht automatisch??


----------



## Onkel Karo (18. November 2010)

Hallo Zusammen, ich hatte mit meinem TomTom 520 Go das gleiche Problem. Gerät wurde von einem tag auf den anderen nicht mehr erkannt. 
Ein Witz war die TomTom Hotline. 
Antwort " Ich solle es später versuchen, es gebe Server Probleme" 
Ich habe mir verkniffen den Typ auszulachen. Hab  ihm versucht zu erklären, das ich nicht auf der Wurstsuppe geschwommen bin.

Meine Lösung war wie hier schon gepostet "Gerät resetten" und alles funktioniert wieder.


----------

